
OKR and goal examples for great Engineering Managers - h5amin
https://soapboxhq.com/goal-examples/engineering/engineering-manager
======
h5amin
We put together over 180+ OKR & Goal examples across every role in tech.

These are specific to Engineering Managers including contributions from The
Managing Dev.

If you'd like to contribute your own goal examples, feel free to fill out the
form here:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeeKlCAQhnRyV9nIL_k...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeeKlCAQhnRyV9nIL_ke57_iy9qgGvEVc6gd87B20M961kXAQ/viewform)

